# Someone needs to make a school...



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

...that teaches people how to DIY trailer upkeep and repairs!

$180 to get my wheel bearings packed. YouTube makes it look deceptively easy but I won't risk it.

I'd love to replace some of the padding and wood on the inside as well -don't know how to do it, don't have a buddy that does. I'd love to redo the outside - same thing!


Just a complaint I guess. I might be brave enough to try refinishing it by sanding it and repainting but that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

For most of my life I've done my own repairs and maintenance. A few years ago I was involved in a multi car pile up with injuries, was sued for $525,000 and was deposed before the case went to arbitration.

Many of the questions the lawyers asked were related to maintenance....things like when was the last time my tires were rotated and balanced, brakes replaced, were the rotors turned.... etc.

Now, I take both my truck and trailer in for service, have it noted on the receipt for future reference and keep each and every receipt.

180 seems quite high though, or roughly two hours labor at $90 per hour...which is what the diesel shop charges for labor.... maybe you should look for another mechanic and inquire about the cost before having the job done?


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> ...that teaches people how to DIY trailer upkeep and repairs!
> 
> $180 to get my wheel bearings packed. YouTube makes it look deceptively easy but I won't risk it.
> 
> ...


I do most of my work on my own cars. I am re doing my own trailer. Paint and pads. I am making pads for the trailer now.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Called another place. He said it was $250 but that also included a front to back, top to bottom inspection in addition to packing the wheels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Made up trailer pad kits are available. My two horse had wood that overlaps. The back area was rotted. We cut it out to the first vertical rib and replaced it with pressure treated plywood. Also one door panel was redone like this and the good boards were used to replace rotten boards on the bottom of the other door. I prefer the p.t. plywood, no grooves to catch urine or runny manure.


----------

